# Slow/spiking internet speeds with wired connection through router



## tracklegend (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello, 

My name is frank, and I have recently had trouble with my wireless D-link WBR-1310 Router. Two days ago everything was working fine, my wireless connection from the router to my macbook was fine and the wired connection to my desktop pc was also fine. I went to bed and when I woke up the next day everything was still ok. About 3 hours after I had first turned on the PC that next day my wired connection started spiking and dropping connection frequently, maybe every 5-10 minutes or so. I play world of warcraft and I also use Mumble VoiP Program and my pings in both are over 800 constantly now making it impossible to stay connected to either program. Sometimes it will drop down to regular numbers (25-50ms, I play on eastern servers as I am in NY) but then rapidly jumps back up into the 1,000's. My wireless connection is still fine though nothing has happened to that, only my wired connection is messing up.

I've tried changing my speed and duplex settings on my onboard NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet which is what im using but it hasn't helped. Hopefully you guys can help me out =[. When connecting directly through the modem the problem seems to stop so its definitely the router.

Wireless Router: D-link WBR-1310
Hardware Version: B1
Firmware Version: 2.02

Here is the Ipconfig /all:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Freemasonry>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Freemasonry-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce 10/100 Mbps Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-97-68-B2-A2
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::797b:bfc:906a:f12%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.102(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 18, 2012 1:29:02 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, September 18, 2012 4:33:31 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234889623
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-B5-CE-88-00-21-97-68-B2-A2

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{ED6E78B3-8678-46B9-9118-3DA0EBF0CF17}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3c19:1b4f:e76d:7700(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3c19:1b4f:e76d:7700%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Reload the router (ie: power off, wait a few minutes, power on).

Aside from that, it's likely a hardware fault.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Please revert the changes you made to the wired NIC(Nvidia 10/100Mbps)

Just the one computer affected only no other issues at all?

Try another ethernet cable form pc to router.

Try a different Lan port on the router.

Please let us know if any change.


----------

